# viper 5902 in 1999 ford explorer



## Nextelmike (Jul 20, 2012)

I am installing a Viper 5902 in my 1999 Explorer XLT 4D and am thoroughly confused. I have installed systems before in the past but it has been years since. I have gotten several "wiring diagrams" from different placed on the web that have all varied which is kinda the reason I am confused. I have tried connecting everything to the best of my understanding but the only thing I can get the system to do is set off the "panic" and get the interior vehicle temp nothing else, So any help in the with this will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here's a link as they do not like there info copy n pasted
1999 Ford Explorer Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information


----------

